# Taxi Numbers in Dubai?



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning on getting absolutely ******'d on the weekend and wondered if anyone knows of a reliable Taxi company which takes bookings? I tried 8009090 and they are not committing saying they cannot guarrantee!.. What sort of cab service is that?? Its like an inconvenience for them to pick me up!

Please let me know some numbers so as not to hamper my plans


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning on getting absolutely ******'d on the weekend and wondered if anyone knows of a reliable Taxi company which takes bookings? I tried 8009090 and they are not committing saying they cannot guarrantee!.. What sort of cab service is that?? Its like an inconvenience for them to pick me up!
> 
> Please let me know some numbers so as not to hamper my plans


They all go through to that one call centre I believe. What I would do is go to a place where you can hail one or if you're nearby a mall then go there as there are always taxis there.

Word of caution: Be careful on the way back if you do get mortal, 3 days in the copshop is what awaits if things go a little pete tong in the drunken haze. We have a forum member who has already enjoyed HRH Sheikh Makhtoom's pleasure.

You making it to any of our socials this weekend...?


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> They all go through to that one call centre I believe. What I would do is go to a place where you can hail one or if you're nearby a mall then go there as there are always taxis there.
> 
> Word of caution: Be careful on the way back if you do get mortal, 3 days in the copshop is what awaits if things go a little pete tong in the drunken haze. We have a forum member who has already enjoyed HRH Sheikh Makhtoom's pleasure.
> 
> You making it to any of our socials this weekend...?


Just heading to the Rugby 7s to be honest.. not sure I'll be able to pub crawl anywhere other than in the literal meaning! I live in JLT and needed a Taxi early morning to get up there to watch Wales play at 09:30 am, yawn.. 

Spending the day there, getting back is easy, just getting out is the tricky bit...

Many go to the socials?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Just heading to the Rugby 7s to be honest.. not sure I'll be able to pub crawl anywhere other than in the literal meaning! I live in JLT and needed a Taxi early morning to get up there to watch Wales play at 09:30 am, yawn..
> 
> Spending the day there, getting back is easy, just getting out is the tricky bit...
> 
> Many go to the socials?


They sure do! 

Have a look at the Facebook site (down at the bottom) at the pictures.

Photos from Expats - Dubai | Facebook


----------

